# ~~~>Child born in Mexico



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

I hope someone can help me with this.

I have a daughter who was born here in CDMX in 2012. She has dual citizenship and her USA passport but has never left Mexico.

In January 2021 we are scheduled to go to the U.S. for her vaccine.

My question is, what will she need to leave the country considering she does not have a stamp in her passport showing she arrived here?

Any help will be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Flying? Or driving?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just carry both of her passports; USA and Mexico. No need to worry about stamps.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

To expand on RVGringo’s advice, she will leave this country as a Mexican, so it is perfectly logical that she arrived here by being born here like any Mexican – no other documentation of her “arrival” will be needed.

Then she will enter the US as an American, with her US passport. The only time she (you) need to show her US passport _in Mexico_ is to the airline, to prove that she is authorized to enter the US; aside from that, she is, for official purposes, always and only a Mexican _while in Mexico_.


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

eastwind said:


> Flying? Or driving?


*Flying*


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Just carry both of her passports; USA and Mexico. No need to worry about stamps.


so it will be necessary to obtain a Mexican passport for her?


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

maesonna said:


> To expand on RVGringo’s advice, she will leave this country as a Mexican, so it is perfectly logical that she arrived here by being born here like any Mexican – no other documentation of her “arrival” will be needed.
> 
> Then she will enter the US as an American, with her US passport. The only time she (you) need to show her US passport _in Mexico_ is to the airline, to prove that she is authorized to enter the US; aside from that, she is, for official purposes, always and only a Mexican _while in Mexico_.


Thanks


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Silence820 said:


> so it will be necessary to obtain a Mexican passport for her?


In theory, Mexicans can enter Mexico with any official document that proves their nationality, such as a Mexican birth certificate, or an INE (voter) card (which a child wouldn’t have anyway).

But in practice it can be dicey with anything but a passport, so if she is going to travel internationally, it’s best she have Mexican passport to ensure that her re-entry to Mexico will be smooth and easy.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

maesonna said:


> In theory, Mexicans can enter Mexico with any official document that proves their nationality, such as a Mexican birth certificate, or an INE (voter) card (which a child wouldn’t have anyway).
> 
> But in practice it can be dicey with anything but a passport, so if she is going to travel internationally, it’s best she have Mexican passport to ensure that her re-entry to Mexico will be smooth and easy.


If a Mexican is under 18 INE will issue an ID card which is not a voter INE card for them to use as an official ID.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

For flying out, do Mexican citizens have to stop off at the INM desk in the departure airport and start an FMM to use half on the way out and half on the way back? I think so but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

eastwind said:


> For flying out, do Mexican citizens have to stop off at the INM desk in the departure airport and start an FMM to use half on the way out and half on the way back? I think so but I'm not 100% sure.


Not exactly. Mexican nationals don’t have to do anything with INM, nor fill out an FMM but they do fill out a form. This is an exit form only for people with Mexican nationality, and it is different from the FMM. They can usually pick up the form near the check-in counters. When they board, they hand in the whole form, and there is no portion to keep for the return entry, unlike the FMM.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

AlanMexicali said:


> If a Mexican is under 18 INE will issue an ID card which is not a voter INE card for them to use as an official ID.


Thanks for the useful information – I had no idea.
However, what I wrote above still stands – namely, that it can potentially be dicey for a Mexican to return to Mexico by air with any ID other than a passport, no matter how official. My source for this is some recent Facebook comments by a resident of Mexico with a Mexican spouse (husband) who was given the side-eye when returning to Mexico using his INE as his official ID for entering Mexico.


----------



## Firstlast (Jan 11, 2021)

Silence820 said:


> I hope someone can help me with this.
> 
> I have a daughter who was born here in CDMX in 2012. She has dual citizenship and her USA passport but has never left Mexico.
> 
> ...


She can leave MX with her MX passport and enter US with her US passport.


----------

